# Yikes, stitches got wet



## bhamlyn (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all:
My sweet girl was spayed a week ago today. She is 21 lbs at 20 weeks. She has two stitches and the incision is healing great. Today was warm here and the dogs were out with my husband and they all jumped into the big horse water tank. The tank water is clean but still. I know...don't get the stitches wet.... but my husband was unsupervised  

Should I be worried and take her to the vet or just keep an eye on it.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Confession: when Biscuit came home from the rescue transport, no one told us she had been spayed two days prior, and we didn't realize right away. In fact, they told all the new owners to take their dog for a bath right away (because they smelled bad and their fur was matted and so forth, from being in the shelter). So Biscuit got a bath, and her stitches definitely got wet. She was fine. I would just keep an eye on it. If it looks red or seems painful and infected, call the vet.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

When we rescued Hamilton, the shelter told us he had been neutered the day before and to wait a week until we bathe him. Sounds like you're in the clear! Stitches take a long time to dissolve.


----------



## bhamlyn (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance. I won't worry any more


----------

